# So is Kontakt 5 compatible with Catalina or not?



## sIR dORT (May 12, 2020)

NI site says it is, Sweetwater says it's not. I'm guessing NI is the more accurate site, but just trying to figure it out because I've been experiencing consistent crashes in Live 10 since upgrading to Catalina.


----------

